# Husbands addictions and ocd



## Lawcher62 (9 mo ago)

Married 8 years my husband seems to have autism he has 99% of all the traits and one is addiction another ocd 

he has the same routine every single day

he makes money out of a thing in the uk called matched betting it’s not gambling he’s made a lot money from it and now he’s learning to trade on sporting events

so he is doing this every day 7 days a week 52 weeks a year except Xmas he only has 3 days off a year as no racing.

we are having a house built loads problems and he always says when the house is built he will stop doing 7 days a week … 6.5 years on and I’m fed up with it - with his constant need to be on the computer making money and no life together or for himself bar a beer Saturday nights with his mate.

I’ve had hobbies, friends, career ,exercised etc etc but it doesn’t fill the void of any companionship all we have is 2 hours at night watching c**p tv.
I’ve had 
sepsis and late pregnancy loss ICU and 11 blood transfusions …
Pre cancerous breast cells removed last year and my brother died same week 

this has made me more aware that our lives are flying by and now one knows what the future brings so I’d like a relationship with my husband 

I do all the housework, cooking, bill paying, decorating, diy gardening I used to care for his daughter for 7 years when she lived with us as well as my own daughters

We have a lot money wrapped up in this house together I put in my life savings so can’t afford to walk away.

i am now suffering depression and anxiety and partly as he always has to be making money
He told me he’s had problems with drugs drink in the past before we meet but I think this money thing is worse as who doesn’t want to make lots money but I have told him I’ve had enough now .

If he has autism do they give meds to adults for this would it help ?


----------



## Lawcher62 (9 mo ago)

Sad 169 views not one supportive message


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I think most have answered on your other thread....


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

The lack of punctuation makes it hard to read. I gave up.


----------

